# VK - HQ December Trading Hours



## Gizmo (15/12/17)

Please take note of our VK HQ Trading Hours for December Festive season. This is important for online orders!

Retails Stores will only be closed on 25,26 December and the 1ST January​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

